# Can you flash replacement windows with existing siding?



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

it's really pretty simple and no you don't need to use insert windows

just cut the siding 3'' or so wider than the new windows and use trim to fill in

you can then flash the widows the way you want,one thing is tho if theres no paper at all on the house you need to direct any water the flashing will divert to the outside


----------



## twobyfour2 (Apr 7, 2011)

Hmmm... I didn't think about diverting the water. So, what you're saying is.. with no tyvek or wrap the flashing would basically let the water run down (behind) the existing siding, right? These houses down here in Atlanta are really built poorly. The only thing up against the stud walls is this styrofoam looking stuff that they place the siding over.

So what would I do to divert the water? These windows are all on the main floor (2nd floor). The 1st floor is basically a walk out basement with no windows... just a door at the end of the house.


----------



## jjackson (Jun 1, 2011)

It seems like you can replace the wood drip cap with metal flashing to properly divert the water. Its hard to do anything about the sills if they are not protected by soffit overhang, except replacing them with vinyl. I'm in Atlanta if you would like for me to take a look.


----------

